# What policy does Samsung India have for dead pixels?



## quicky008 (Jan 27, 2013)

My Samsung B2030 LCD monitor has developed one dead pixel at the center of the screen-I've tried various methods to revive the stuck pixel but they have been of no use whatsoever.While  looking for possible solutions to this issue on the web,I discovered that in countries like Australia,New-zealand etc Samsung apparently has a "zero dead pixel policy"-i.e. they will repair or replace the monitor free of charge if it develops even one dead pixel during the warranty period.Unfortunately however,I couldn't find any info regarding their dead pixel policy for Indian customers.

Therefore I'd be grateful if someone could shed some light on the type of policy that Samsung India has for dead pixels,especially in case of LCD/LED monitors.My monitor was purchased on Aug 2010-so i think its still under warranty.Am i eligible for getting my LCD panel replaced because it has one dead pixel?Any help with this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

Well as per policy you are not, but contact them. I replaced my BenQ G2420HD just for a stuck pixel.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 27, 2013)

^Thanks a lot for your advice-I'll certainly contact them and if I'm lucky enough,they may agree to replace my LCD panel,like they have in your case.

By the way,can you tell me how much is a 22" LED monitor from Samsung or Dell going to cost?Are Samsung's monitors more susceptible to developing dead pixels or is it a common problem of LCD monitors manufactured by most well known brands?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

Buddy they won't agree easily, you have to pressurize them a lot for that. I know that because I did, also do the talking in written through mails. 
As for new Monitor, a 22" glossy panel would set you ack around 7-8K.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Buddy they won't agree easily, you have to pressurize them a lot for that. I know that because I did, also do the talking in written through mails.
> As for new Monitor, a 22" glossy panel would set you ack around 7-8K.



Should I contact them by phone or by e-mail?Which method would be the better suited to convince them to offer the replacement?


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Should I contact them by phone or by e-mail?Which method would be the better suited to convince them to offer the replacement?


Phone the local service center.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

mail the head service centre with the required invoice and photo showing dead pixel, fwd a copy to the local service branch, ask them to reply on mail.  and call the local SC for opinion.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Should I contact them by phone or by e-mail?Which method would be the better suited to convince them to offer the replacement?



Do both. Call them and also tell them that you have gave a mail and haven't got any reply yet. Contact the Samsung support mentioned in their website. BTW how old is the monitor ??


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 28, 2013)

If there are *6* dead/stuck pixels on monitor they will replace the panel, [according to a service representative of samsung.]
Earlier i've faced the same stuck (1 blue) pixel issue on a newly purchased monitor (S20B300B), tech support from (MA Service-Barrackpore) visited my place, after communicating with his office he said 'if you want to replace your panel i can do this for you, because it's only 3 days old'..though i got replaced my whole unit from the retailer. Anyway the 'ZERO DEAD PIXEL' policy is valid for 6 months of purchase in some countries.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

i will be buying an LED monitor mid-Feb.. and i always test it at the shop. 

is there any foolproof method of testing for dead pixel? the only one i know is using a pure white background.


----------



## Champ (Jan 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i will be buying an LED monitor mid-Feb.. and i always test it at the shop.
> 
> is there any foolproof method of testing for dead pixel? the only one i know is using a pure white background.



Create 5 bitmaps (White, Black, Red, Blue, Green) exactly of size of screen resolution
Preview them full screen one by one and watch closely for dead/stuck/bright pixels

there are some also small tools which do the above ...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks a lot! will try em out.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Do both. Call them and also tell them that you have gave a mail and haven't got any reply yet. Contact the Samsung support mentioned in their website. BTW how old is the monitor ??


Thanks a lot for your suggestions-the monitor is nearly 2 and a half years old,it was purchased on Aug 2010 and was covered by a 3 years onsite warranty-therefore i hope the warranty is valid till Aug 2013.

I contacted their customer care service yesterday and was told that someone from their tech support department will call me soon to assist me with my problem.But so far nobody has contacted me-so i am still waiting for their call.But i don't have much faith in these guys and so I've also decided to send them an e-mail with the description of my problem-Can someone please provide me with the proper e-mail address of their customer care department?



TechnoHolic said:


> If there are *6* dead/stuck pixels on monitor they will replace the panel, [according to a service representative of samsung.]
> Earlier i've faced the same stuck (1 blue) pixel issue on a newly purchased monitor (S20B300B), tech support from (MA Service-Barrackpore) visited my place, after communicating with his office he said 'if you want to replace your panel i can do this for you, because it's only 3 days old'..though i got replaced my whole unit from the retailer. Anyway the 'ZERO DEAD PIXEL' policy is valid for 6 months of purchase in some countries.



there's one dead pixel at the center of the screen on my monitor and it looks like a miniscule dark spot-although its barely noticeable I still find it rather annoying.Many manufacturers do not consider the existence of one dead pixel to be a defect,which i think is really ridiculous!


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 28, 2013)

Just register your monitor to Mobile Phones, Televisions, Home Appliances, Cameras, Notebooks ? SAMSUNG India and give a "Service Request" then call from the same phone number that you are providing as a contact number while registering in the site.You'll be able to see all the staus of you service request there.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> there's one dead pixel at the center of the screen on my monitor and it looks like a miniscule dark spot-although its barely noticeable I still find it rather annoying.Many manufacturers do not consider the existence of one dead pixel to be a defect,which i think is really ridiculous!



That's why company policies are there for dead pixel. Call them.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 5, 2013)

a Samsung technician visited me a few days earlier and after examining my monitor quite thoroughly,he mentioned that they will replace the LCD panel free of charge-I was pleasantly surprised at this as I was under the impression that they probably do not replace an LCD panel unless it has at-least 2-3 dead pixels.Anyway,another technician turned up today and he brought a new LCD panel with him-however this chap looked like a newbie and it seemed he had no little to no experience of repairing LCD monitors.

Initially he tried to pry open my monitor's back panel by forcibly  inserting a flat headed screw driver at one of the edges at the rear of the monitor(near the bottom) but failed-then he tried again and this time he applied so much force that his screw driver slipped off and left an ugly scratch at the lower left corner.I was very annoyed at this-my monitor had been serviced by another technician on an earlier occasion and he too had opened the back panel to carry out the repairs-but unlike this dolt,he did everything without a hitch and was very careful while repairing it and therefore hadn't damaged anything at all.This fellow on the other hand seemed like a incompetent fool as he didn't even know how he was supposed to open up the back panel of the monitor.Then after several minutes of trial and error,he finally succeeded in removing the back panel but in the process had made scratches at many places on the back panel with that dreadful screw driver of his.

I have always used my monitor with great care and therefore it had been in pristine condition for the last two years and I wanted to keep it that way for as long as I possibly could-so I was terribly enraged when that nitwit technician damaged it due to his incompetence.Although the LCD panel has been replaced and my monitor is functioning properly now,I am not very happy about it as I feel really annoyed whenever I think of the scratches.Is there anything I can do now to seek redressal of my grievances against that nitwit technician?It seems Samsung has started recruiting poorly trained engineers to repair sophisticated electronic components these days and this is very unfortunate indeed as samsung is quite well known because of their sterling after sales service.If this trend continues,I will think twice before buying any of their products again.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> a Samsung technician visited me a few days earlier and after examining my monitor quite thoroughly,he mentioned that they will replace the LCD panel free of charge-I was rather startled at this as I was under the impression that they probably do not replace an LCD panel unless it has at-least 2-3 dead pixels.Anyway,another technician turned up today and he brought a new LCD panel with him-however this chap looked like a newbie and it seemed he had no little to no experience of repairing LCD monitors.
> 
> Initially he tried to pry open my monitor's back panel by forcibly  inserting a flat headed screw driver at one of the edges at the rear of the monitor(near the bottom) but failed-then he tried again and this time he applied so much force that his screw driver slipped off and left an ugly scratch at the lower left corner.I was very annoyed at this-my monitor had been serviced by another technician on an earlier occasion and he too had opened the back panel to carry out the repairs-but unlike this dolt,he did everything without a hitch and was very careful while repairing it and therefore hadn't damaged anything at all.This fellow on the other hand seemed like a incompetent fool as he didn't even know how he was supposed to open up the back panel of the monitor.Then after several minutes of trial and error,he finally succeeded in removing the back panel but in the process had made scratches at many places on the back panel with that dreadful screw driver of his.
> 
> I have always used my monitor with great care and therefore it had been in pristine condition for the last two years and I wanted to keep it that way for as long as I possibly could-so I was terribly enraged when that nitwit technician damaged it due to his incompetence.Although the LCD panel has been replaced and my monitor is functioning properly now,I am not very happy about it as I feel really annoyed whenever I think of the scratches.Is there anything I can do now to seek redressal of my grievances against that nitwit technician?It seems Samsung has started recruiting poorly trained engineers to repair sophisticated electronic components these days and this is very unfortunate indeed as samsung is quite well known because of their sterling after sales service.If this trend continues,I will think twice before buying any of their products again.


Call them and tell them to replace the entire monitor, and first of all you should have stopped him as soon as he made the first scratch, similar thing happened to me with my Microwave, made a huge gash to the side, immediately stopped his work and spoke to his superior via his mobile, got a new technician a day later, warranty is your right its not a free service.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Call them and tell them to replace the entire monitor, and first of all you should have stopped him as soon as he made the first scratch, similar thing happened to me with my Microwave, made a huge gash to the side, immediately stopped his work and spoke to his superior via his mobile, got a new technician a day later, warranty is your right its not a free service.



Thanks for your prompt reply but do you think they will agree to replace the entire monitor simply because their engineer made some scratches on its back panel while trying to get it open with a screw driver?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply but do you think they will agree to replace the entire monitor simply because their engineer made some scratches on its back panel while trying to get it open with a screw driver?


Why did you even let him make those scratches in the first place? You should have stopped him as soon as he made the first one 

Now how bad are those scratches? Can you see them and do they bother you? If yes, call them up and explain the situation.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why did you even let him make those scratches in the first place? You should have stopped him as soon as he made the first one
> 
> Now how bad are those scratches? Can you see them and do they bother you? If yes, call them up and explain the situation.



You're right-I should have stopped him the moment he made the first scratch.By allowing him to proceed,I only made things worse for myself.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> You're right-I should have stopped him the moment he made the first scratch.By allowing him to proceed,I only made things worse for myself.


Now just call the service center, if all else fails, you could try a black marker pen


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Now just call the service center, if all else fails, you could try a black marker pen




Yes,this seems like the only reasonable thing to do right now.And if all else fails,I may even sell it off and get a new one instead! Do you have any idea of how much i can possibly get for this two year old monitor?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Yes,this seems like the only reasonable thing to do right now.And if all else fails,I may even sell it off and get a new one instead! Do you have any idea of how much i can possibly get for this two year old monitor?


How much did you pay for it, and post the specs, plus its scratched.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Yes,this seems like the only reasonable thing to do right now.And if all else fails,I may even sell it off and get a new one instead! Do you have any idea of how much i can possibly get for this two year old monitor?



If you can get it serviced then fine. Its on the back panel man, I mean how many times you actually see the back of your monitor, don't sell it. Keep it and use it.
First do try to get it replaced though, its their fault so they should replace that.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 5, 2013)

@gameranand:Thanks a lot for your advice my friend,I contacted their customer care department today in the morning and informed them about this issue-they told me that they will send another technician to inspect my monitor soon and then they will be able to decide what they can do about the scratched back panel.

I was in a dilemma about selling my monitor because it is working just fine and getting rid of it just for the scratches didn't seem like a very good idea and so after reading your post,I've made up my mind to keep using it for as long as possible even if they do not agree to replace the back panel-thanks once again for helping me choose the most appropriate course of action.I'll keep you posted about how things turn out.

@tkin:The monitor is almost 2 and a half years old and I had purchased it for Rs 6700 approximately.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> @gameranand:Thanks a lot for your advice my friend,I contacted their customer care department today in the morning and informed them about this issue-they told me that they will send another technician to inspect my monitor soon and then they will be able to decide what they can do about the scratched back panel.
> 
> I was in a dilemma about selling my monitor because it is working just fine and getting rid of it just for the scratches didn't seem like a very good idea and so after reading your post,I've made up my mind to keep using it for as long as possible even if they do not agree to replace the back panel-thanks once again for helping me choose the most appropriate course of action.I'll keep you posted about how things turn out.
> 
> @tkin:The monitor is almost 2 and a half years old and I had purchased it for Rs 6700 approximately.


Don't sell it, keep it as a backup monitor, that won't go for even 3k now, much more use as a backup monitor.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah keep it. Back panels always gets dirty anyway.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Don't sell it, keep it as a backup monitor, that won't go for even 3k now, much more use as a backup monitor.



Yeah-It seems selling the monitor won't be worthwhile,so I'll continue to use it for now.I got a call from samsung yesterday,they informed me that they'll send two of their technicians to my place to determine what the problem is exactly-i wonder why they are sending two technicians instead of one and whether they have any kind of ulterior motive behind it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Yeah-It seems selling the monitor won't be worthwhile,so i'll continue to use it for now.I got a call from samsung yesterday,they informed me that they'll send two of their technicians to my place to determine what the problem is exactly-i wonder why they are sending two technicians instead of one and whether they have any kind of ulterior motive behind it.


Are you big/muscular? If not get some friends 

Just be a bit careful now, they won't attack you or anything, but see if you can persuade them to change the back panel.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 6, 2013)

update: only a few mins earlier,i received another phone call from the technician who is responsible for making the scratches-he said that he had forgotten to take the serial number of the replacement panel the other day and so he'd like to come once again and open up the monitor so that he can find that number,to which I didn't give my consent.I told him that he had already scratched the monitor while replacing the panel and so if he attempts to open it again,he may scratch it even further-then he replied that its absolutely normal" for the back panel to get scratched to some extent while it is being opened and that really annoyed me-i told him straightaway that i won't allow him to open the back panel any more because I couldn't risk getting it scratched once again,then he just hung up without saying anything else.

I wonder what these technicians are upto and what they are planning to do about my monitor-I hope it was not just some kind of ploy to avoid taking responsibility for scratching the monitor.What will i do if he calls me again and insists on opening back panel to determine the serial number?I've no intention of allowing that incompetent technician to do anything to my monitor ever again.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> update: only a few mins earlier,i received another phone call from the technician who is responsible for making the scratches-he said that he had forgotten to take the serial number of the replacement panel the other day and so he'd like to come once again and open up the monitor so that he can find that number,to which I didn't give my consent.I told him that he had already scratched the monitor while replacing the panel and so if he attempts to open it again,he may scratch it even further-then he replied that its absolutely normal" for the back panel to get scratched to some extent while it is being opened and that really annoyed me-i told him straightaway that i won't allow him to open the back panel any more because I couldn't risk getting it scratched once again,then he just hung up without saying anything else.
> 
> I wonder what these technicians are upto and what they are planning to do about my monitor-I hope it was not just some kind of ploy to avoid taking responsibility for scratching the monitor.What will i do if he calls me again and insists on opening back panel to determine the serial number?I've no intention of allowing that incompetent technician to do anything to my monitor ever again.


You have a voice, say NO.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Simple tell him to send in someone else with better knowledge about opening the panel.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 8, 2013)

2 days have elapsed since then but no one from samsung has turned up so far to check the condition of my monitor-should i call them and find out what they are upto?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> 2 days have elapsed since then but no one from samsung has turned up so far to check the condition of my monitor-should i call them and find out what they are upto?


Call them everyday for one week, then raise a complaint on CORE.


----------

